# am i pregnant or not?



## laks (Apr 2, 2008)

hi there

i had et on sunday 25th jan and was told to test on friday 6th feb as it was a blastocyst transfer.  The test was positive and i was over the moon however i been wondering if the test has picked up the hcg injections as i had one on sunday 18th jan before ec and and another gonsai 2000ui on friday 30th jan.

i'm now in doubt as to whether this is accurate, will the hcg from injections have left my body before test and what was on test was from a real pregnancy.

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Laks,

The rate at which hcG leaves the body after an injection is dependant on all sorts of factors so it varies from person to person. Usually expect it to have completely left the body after about a week (sometimes longer) However it doesn't take long for concentrations in the body to fall and the levels in the urine to be undetectable (in terms of HPTs) If your last injection was a week before testing and the dose was only 2000 units then its unlikely to be a false positive. I'd say it was a BFP     Have you been testing since? If they are still showing positive then you are definitely pregnant 

I'm assuming your clinic know and have booked you for a scan? All the best 
Maz x


----------



## laks (Apr 2, 2008)

ok you were right, i tested again 5 days later (today) and was BFP yippee


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

See told you so  So pleased for you  All the best for the next 8+ months 

Maz xxx


----------

